# Sun 14th, 50-60 hilly miles from Hebden Bridge/Todmorden



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2010)

I'm going to help trio25 get some hilly training miles in on Sunday. Does anybody fancy joining us?

I haven't worked out an exact route yet but I will probably meet trio in Hebden Bridge or Todmorden at 10:00 and do about 30 miles to a cafe and 20-25 miles back. I'll post the details before the weekend.

It will be the usual sort of thing - lots of hills and nice scenery. Pretty slow average speed but you'll be free to get your kicks by riding uphill as fast as you like as long as you wait for me to catch up at the summits.


----------



## Calum (10 Mar 2010)

Put me down as a maybe, really like the idea, but I may be out on saturday night, so we'll see what sort of condition i'm in on sunday morning...


----------



## Svendo (10 Mar 2010)

Ack, I'll have to miss this one Colin, combination of first Grand Prix then Mater and Sister coming over for dinner. We're going to the Ram's Head Inn half way up Windy Hill from Denshaw. Kept riding past it and thinking it looks OK. We shall see.
I'll also be having a rest day anyway as I've been off work this week and taking advantage of the clear weather and non-standard winds, so will have done 250 miles by Sunday.


----------



## Calum (10 Mar 2010)

Actually, just had a quick look at the trains. There aren't any that go further than halifax, would have to get a bus from Halifax onwards, f**k that! So unless Colly's driving out, I probably wont make this one.


----------



## colly (10 Mar 2010)

It's a definate maybe. I'll see how the land lies with my nearest and dearest. I have a vague idea something is planned but as is the way with these things I am last to know.


----------



## aJohnson (10 Mar 2010)

I'll be there... well I should be. Need to get some more mileage in so this will be perfect.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2010)

It's getting harder and harder to think of local places that I haven't taken you to before! 

Okay, I've come up a route with some nice little bits and pieces that we definitely haven't done, stitched together with lots of bits that we have, but riding them in the opposite direction to make them _seem_ different.

Some of the climbs are pretty tough including that brute to the TV mast you did on your abortive WYCR ride last year colly!

We'd end up at Blackstone Edge. Anybody wanting to head back through Rochdale could descend to Littleborough from there. Anybody heading back to Hebden Bridge could descend with me to Mytholmroyd.

I thought that we could try the cafe at the Scar Top furniture centre for a change.

Remember - what doesn't kill us makes us stronger, though what _nearly_ kills us _doesn't_...!


----------



## trio25 (11 Mar 2010)

Sounds great!

aJohnson I will be riding out from Bolton, so through Bury if you want to meet up on the way?

Callum out on saturday is no excuse I will be riding back from Manchester at midnight after getting the last train from sheffield, to be fair no longer being a young student I won't have been drinking much!


----------



## Alun (11 Mar 2010)

I'll be there! Weather forecast looks OK, let me know when and where to meet you. Market Place CP Hebden Bridge?


----------



## colly (11 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> *Some of the climbs are pretty tough including that brute to the TV mast *



Dear God !! Well that's me out then.

It's just as well I have a kids party to go to in the afternoon.

Have fun you lot. And if you have any....fit some _low_ gears.


----------



## Alun (11 Mar 2010)

I'm not above getting off and pushing, if needs must !


----------



## aJohnson (11 Mar 2010)

trio25 said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> aJohnson I will be riding out from Bolton, so through Bury if you want to meet up on the way?



Sounds good, I'd be up for that.


----------



## Bokonon (11 Mar 2010)

I'd be up for it except I have one of the same problems as Calum - trains from Leeds aren't going beyond Halifax on Sunday. I could ride from Leeds, which is about 26 miles avoiding Halifax, but could then end up cycling home on busy A roads in the dark, or I could ride from Halifax which would still involve riding through Halifax. Which I don't want to do. Ever.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2010)

aJohnson said:


> I'll be there... well I should be. Need to get some more mileage in so this will be perfect.





trio25 said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> aJohnson I will be riding out from Bolton, so through Bury if you want to meet up on the way?


AJ & Trio - we'll meet you wait at the gates to Centre Vale Park at 10:00 then. That's on your left about 1/4 mile after the roundabout in Tod in the Burnley direction. It beats hanging about by a busy roundabout and we'll be going up the A646 towards Burnley anyway. 

For you, Littleborough-Littleborough will be about 100 km (62 miles). You'll have to work out how much you are doing to and from Littleborough on top of that.

For those of us doing Hebden Bridge-Hebden Bridge it will be about 105 km (65 miles) but at least the last 14 km (8.5 miles) are down hill or flat.

Alun/Trio - I've just discovered that I haven't got your numbers. I'll PM you mine and if you send me yours I'll be able to contact you if there is a problem. If you ever want to contact me outside of CC rides though, PM or email is the way to go - I never carry the mobile any other time.



Alun said:


> I'll be there! Weather forecast looks OK, let me know when and where to meet you. Market Place CP Hebden Bridge?


Excellent. Make it 09:30 Alun and then we can have a leisurely ride over to Tod in time for 10:00.

[Nasty bastard climb to TV tower...]


colly said:


> Dear God !! Well that's me out then.


There are several other hills almost as bad as that one! 

Calum - looks like you are out then unless you have a rush of blood to the head and decide to ride over from Halifax - _hint, hint_. They only allow (fully folded) folding bikes on rail replacement buses. There is a train which would get you to Halifax in time to ride to HB. It's about 8 miles to HB from Halifax and largely downhill/flat on the way here. You could get to HB in just over 30 minutes so if you are going to do that let us know and we'll wait for you.

If you wanted to take a shortcut back Calum, we will be crossing the A646 at Luddenden Foot about 7 km (4 miles) from Halifax late in the ride, so you could leave us there. Alternatively, when we climb the A58 to Blackstone Edge, you could head ride down the A58 to Ripponden and have an easy ride down to Sowerby Bridge. From there it is only a couple of miles to Hailfax station - one shortish steep climb and then a downhill run into town.



colly said:


> Have fun you lot. And if you have any....fit some _low_ gears.


Yes - some combination of low gears, strong legs or SPD shoes for the walking bits will be required. I also recommend that you check your brake blocks - I almost wore out my rear blocks on the wet Wharfedale ride last weekend and will probably replace them before Sunday's ride. My slow puncture mutated into a fast one when I got home so that will need sorting out too.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2010)

Bokonon said:


> I'd be up for it except I have one of the same problems as Calum - trains from Leeds aren't going beyond Halifax on Sunday. I could ride from Leeds, which is about 26 miles avoiding Halifax, but could then end up cycling home on busy A roads in the dark, or I could ride from Halifax which would still involve riding through Halifax. Which I don't want to do. Ever.


I think I made my feelings clear about riding on busy streets on last week's ride, but to be honest - it doesn't actually take that long to get into/out of Halifax centre and even I cope okay with it - _early morning and late afternoon on a Sunday_ - *NB I wouldn't want to do it in peak traffic!* 

I've done the _Red Rose Ride_ and _The Other Fleet Moss Randonnée_ which both use an HQ about 0.5 km from the station and it was fine.

If you took the A58 option described above on the way back, you could get within 2.5 miles of Halifax station very quickly from where you left us.


----------



## Calum (11 Mar 2010)

I'd be up for riding down to HB from Halifax and leaving the group a little earlier to head back there. But as I said, I may not be around at all if saturday's a late one! Bokonon, fancy joining me if I make it?! Looks like it'd be the 8:21 train if we do it.


----------



## Bokonon (12 Mar 2010)

Yeah, I'd be up for riding from Halifax if you're going Calum. I'm still not convinced about riding through Halifax though. I'll want my money back if it is not as easy as Colin says it is!


----------



## trio25 (12 Mar 2010)

AJ sent you a message. Colin have found park on map!

Are you plotting the route Colin as a GPX? If so can I have a copy?

Definetly ride out Calum!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2010)

(I tried posting a reply a while back but I think I must have clicked _Preview Post_ instead of _Submit Reply_!)

Trio - I've plotted the Littleborough-Littleborough loop and posted it here on Bikely. To get the route file, click _Share/Download .GPX_.


----------



## Amanda P (12 Mar 2010)

Mrs Uncle Phil and I may be interested. Can we see you if we see you?

Colin, I'll PM you for a phone number if I may in case we're coming but a couple of minutes behind or whatever.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2010)

Bokonon said:


> Yeah, I'd be up for riding from Halifax if you're going Calum. I'm still not convinced about riding through Halifax though. I'll want my money back if it is not as easy as Colin says it is!


I've plotted the 'escape route' for you!  Here it is on Bikely.

It takes a very simple back road route up to Aachen way (A58). A short stretch on that takes you to a big complicated junction with the A646. Just make sure you get in lane for the A646 as you approach it. As soon as you are through the traffic lights you are on the A646 and that takes you all the way to Hebden Bridge. It's a quick run down to Luddenden Foot and then a pretty flat 4 mile ride through Mytholmroyd to here.

As for getting getting back to Halifax...

We'll get you to the A58 at Baitings Reservoir. It's a quick descent to the traffic lights at Ripponden from there. Continue on down the Ryburn valley to Sowerby Bridge. Stay on the A58 through town as it climbs back up to that big junction with A646. 

You could then just do the outward route in reverse but this is better (no right turns across traffic):

Follow signs and markings for TOWN CENTRE. After 800 metres bear L off the A58 sp. TOWN CENTRE before flyover. After 500 metres R at BULL GREEN ROUNDABOUT sp. Huddersfield A629. After 140 metres, turn L down hill to the station (Ward's End and Horton Street).

Here it is on Bikely from Sowerby Bridge to Halifax station.

If you view the routes in Hybrid mode you can see how straightforward they are.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> Mrs Uncle Phil and I may be interested. Can we see you if we see you?
> 
> Colin, I'll PM you for a phone number if I may in case we're coming but a couple of minutes behind or whatever.


Hi _Uncle Phil_.

You'd be welcome to join us, just let me know if you are coming in case you get held up and we need to wait for you. 

Start time is 09:30 Sunday (14th March 2010!) from Market Place car park, Hebden Bridge. To get to the car park from the Halifax direction - turn right up Commercial Street as you come into Hebden Bridge. Turn second left by the old White Lion pub after about 125 metres. Follow that road round over the bridge and we will be in the car park on the right immediately afterwards.







It's a long stay car park and is only about 30p/hour. I'd suggest paying until 18:00 just to be on the safe side (wardens patrol here and issue £60 fines!)

We will be meeting trio25 and aJohnson at Centre Vale park gates Todmorden at 10:00. 

We will have a cafe stop at Scar Top after about 60 km (37 miles). Please note that they will be hard miles so carry enough food/drink for about 4 hours just in case. If we get desperate, we can call in at Coldwell Activity Centre cafe earlier on but I quite fancy checking out the tearooms at Scar Top. I've been riding past the furniture store for 20 years and never realised the the tearooms were there!

I'd imagine that the bikes would be safe because it is a quiet rural location but we will be on the top floor of the building well away from them so it might be an idea to carry locks just in case?

PS Phil - your second PM came in while I was writing this. 

There are two very straightforward bailout points that don't require maps. 

We will be starting the climb of the A6033 at Oxenhope but turning off (up a horribly steep climb!) almost immediately. If you want to bail out there you could just go straight on up over the moors instead for 2.5 km and have a great 7 km descent back into the heart of Hebden Bridge. 

The other bailout point is at Luddenden Foot. You could go straight back 6 or 7 km along the busy A646 or I could put you on the Calder Valley Cycleway instead - we will be going past it.


----------



## zacklaws (12 Mar 2010)

I'm out for this one, working Sat and Sun.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2010)

zacklaws said:


> I'm out for this one, working Sat and Sun.


Yikes - hard luck! 

See you, Svendo and colly et al for another one some time.


----------



## Bokonon (12 Mar 2010)

Thanks Colin. I've printed off the map and directions though I'll probably either forget to take them home or will lose them in the pub after work!


----------



## aJohnson (12 Mar 2010)

Will I be needing lights?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2010)

Trio/aJ - Calum has just sent me a PM to say that he will be riding over with Bokonon from Halifax on Sunday. I reckon that if their train is on time, they will probably arrive in HB between 09:35 and 09:40 so we should be able to get to Todmorden at 10:00 or shortly afterwards, but we won't arrive before 10:00. Don't make a big effort to get to Tod early. 10:00 or thereabouts will be fine. If for any reason we are going to be significantly late, I'll txt you an update of our ETA.

This has the makings of a good ride! 

Er, apologies in advance for the severity of a few of the hills...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Will I be needing lights?


Being realistic about the low average speeds of my hilly rides, especially those with decent length cafe stops, I'd say that you and trio might be borderline lights-wise if either of you got a puncture on the run home. You'd probably be okay without lights but maybe not?

I reckon Calum and Bokonon might need lights when they get back to Leeds if they have to wait 30 minutes to catch their train. The rest of us should easily be back in HB before dark but I have a rear light on my bike and I'll carry my head torch as an emergency front light.


----------



## aJohnson (12 Mar 2010)

Okie, I may have to pick up some lights tomorrow then.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2010)

i click the ride link and it just comes up blank. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## aJohnson (12 Mar 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> i click the ride link and it just comes up blank. anyone else have this problem?



What ride link?

EDIT: If you mean the second one Colin posted showing the station, yeah it's blank for me too, just a map.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> (I tried posting a reply a while back but I think I must have clicked _Preview Post_ instead of _Submit Reply_!)
> 
> Trio - I've plotted the Littleborough-Littleborough loop and posted it_* here *_on Bikely. To get the route file, click _Share/Download .GPX_.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2010)

oooh and it works in big letters, i can see it now


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2010)

i've done this route before. i'm in if allowed. will meet at cragg vale. need to put dual chain ring on brommie tho.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2010)

I'm a bit confused by all this talk of blank maps... They all work for me, but I'm wondering if that is because I'm logged in to Bikely.

So, can you all see the main route map, and the two little routes in and out of Halifax? If not, I'll look into it.



bromptonfb said:


> i've done this route before. i'm in if allowed. will meet at cragg vale. need to put dual chain ring on brommie tho.


I'm a bit confused at this too! We are ending up at Blackstone Edge and then splitting up. Some of us will plunge back down through Cragg Vale and then the ride will be over!

You are welcome to come along Shaun, but Cragg Vale ain't where it's at!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2010)

sorry being dim, i meant at the caravan place...watchin telly as well...doh


----------



## trio25 (12 Mar 2010)

Worked for me. Have plotted my route out and then back via my mums - I know she will appreciate me turning up to say hi and get fed! Well it is mothers day!

I will have lights AJ, always do to be on the safe side!

Better be good cake at the cafe!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> sorry being dim, i meant at the caravan place...watchin telly as well...doh


Ah! Right, well that is only a few minutes up the road from the park so expect us about 10:10-10:15.



trio25 said:


> Worked for me. Have plotted my route out and then back via my mums - I know she will appreciate me turning up to say hi and get fed! Well it is mothers day!


My sister has picked up a box of chocs on my behalf and will be giving them to our mum on Sunday afternoon. I'll give her a ring when I get back.



trio25 said:


> Better be good cake at the cafe!


Well, as I mentioned above - I haven't actually been to the Scar Top tearooms before - let's hope that it's a nice place. I phoned them up today to check that they were okay with a bunch of sweaty cyclists turning up. The man I spoke to was really friendly and said that we'd be welcome.

I just had a quick search - it got the thumbs up here!


So it is looking like another good turn out:
ColinJ
Alun
Calum
Bokonon
trio25
aJohnson
Uncle Phil & Mrs. Uncle Phil 
goodspeed (round as far as Oxenhope)
bromptonfb (sleeping off late night taxi duties)


----------



## trio25 (12 Mar 2010)

What a brilliant website! Having a look at it now!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2010)

i've been a few times in the past. it is a long long way from the bikes. high tea / afternoon tea is nice (scone, whipped cream, jam and earl grey).


----------



## aJohnson (13 Mar 2010)

Looks like it will be a good turnout. And hopefully good weather to go along with that.


----------



## Amanda P (13 Mar 2010)

We'll be there. Can you make sure we get the same weather again tomorrow, please?

I'm now off to do some fettling.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> We'll be there.


See you in the morning then!



Uncle Phil said:


> Can you make sure we get the same weather again tomorrow, please?


It's great here today, but I think it might have changed by tomorrow...



aJohnson said:


> Looks like it will be a good turnout. And hopefully good weather to go along with that.


The forecast is for a mix of sunny spells and light showers. Fairly mild but the pretty strong NW wind will have a bite to it.

I had been thinking of finally putting the winter kit away but I might stick with it for this ride. I'll see what it is like when I get up tomorrow.

I've put those arm warmers in my bag for you Andy. They are way too tight for me but they might still be too loose on you. If so, I'll offer them to anybody else on the ride that they fit.



Uncle Phil said:


> I'm now off to do some fettling.


I've already fixed the slow puncture that developed over the past couple of rides. I couldn't find any obvious cause for it except that there is a slight crease where the hole was. I reckon that I might have got a kink in the tube when I first inflated it.

I'm going to put a new chain on this afternoon and will check my rear brake blocks. I think there are another few rides in them but the last couple of wet rides certainly took their toll. 

*YOU WILL DEFINITELY NEED GOOD BRAKES ON THIS RIDE FOLKS!* 

The bike is also filthy so I'll give it a good clean.


----------



## trio25 (13 Mar 2010)

Better put my geared bike back together then. Heading out then to Sheffield so need to be ready.

Unsure what to wear, got away with 3/4's on friday but it was only a 30mile ride. I think tights still since it is longer! Will look at how cold it is meant to get! I am used to having a huge bag so lots of spare layers, will be interesting going roadie again!

See you all tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Mar 2010)

sorry but i thought i was free because burnley had played wednesday but they play today as well and i have to pick up my daughter up between 2 and 3am. so i am out as i will be too tired with a few hours sleep. i did not know football teams played twice a week.

cheers

shaun


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> sorry but i thought i was free because burnley had played wednesday but they play today as well and i have to pick up my daughter up between 2 and 3am. so i am out as i will be too tired with a few hours sleep.


That's a pity, but catch you next time Shaun.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Mar 2010)

bit gutted really. just put on my double chainring for climbing. i was in the garage just fettling the brommie up when my daughter came in and asked me for a lift to work. good for her (double shift) financially bad for me, no sleep.


----------



## Calum (13 Mar 2010)

Ok, i'm not drunk, the bike's ready for action and my kit's drying on the radiator. I'll be there! Meeting Bokonon at Leeds station at 8am. 

See you in the morning guys! We'll try not to be too late in getting to the start point.


----------



## colly (13 Mar 2010)

Have a good time you lot. 
I went out today seeing as how I'll be missing out tomorrow. 50 miles out from Harrogate. Felt like 100 by the time I got back.


----------



## aJohnson (13 Mar 2010)

Just took off my turbo tyre and put on my road one. See ya in the morning.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Mar 2010)

good chance of striking another siggy mileage off tomorrow aj...good luck.


----------



## aJohnson (13 Mar 2010)

Yeah, it'll be longest this year (Matter of fact, ever I think, I've done a 74miler but didn't get it to 75). Done a few 50milers this year but mainly spent most of my cycling time on trainer do the winter weather and after I fell.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Mar 2010)

i've did a similar route you are doing tomorrow, last year, but i added in the cragg vale climb. it is a hard ride but not as hard as it should be for some reason. the 'beast' from oxenhope i thought was the hardest climb, i did have a gusty headwind that day. i used my brommie and managed an average of 10 mph not including breaks (no cafe stops, just my flask). just be careful of 'sunday drivers' on the part from laneshawbridge, there is a lot of narrow blind uphill corners. enjoy


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2010)

_Goodspeed_ has just PMd me. He will join us for the ride as far as Oxenhope which is where he lives.

See you in the morning.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> just be careful of 'sunday drivers' on the part from laneshawbridge, there is a lot of narrow blind uphill corners. enjoy


I'm going to make a point of saying that on the ride!

PaulB got knocked off his bike on that stretch of road last year when he was riding out to join Goodspeed and yours truly for a ride. The old biddy that did it was so doddery that she wouldn't admit that she'd done it even when a witness had forced her to stop and she was being berated by him, her husband and Paul!

I was riding in the opposite direction once, descending very quickly from the former Herders pub when a 'Sunday driver' came round one of those bends on my side of the road towards me! I just managed to squeeze between the car and a dry stone wall - scary!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Mar 2010)

it is a nice road tho. fyi the 'silent inn' is an excellent pub and does brilliant steak n ale pie. easy to keep your eyes on the bikes as well. they bar n cafe style food as well as tea n coffee


----------



## aJohnson (14 Mar 2010)

Well, I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to do this now. My right upper arm has been hurting for a few days now, must have pulled something, and hurts a fair bit when I put pressure on it. I'll check in an hour though and see if I'll be able to ride >


----------



## trio25 (14 Mar 2010)

So tired, getting home at 1am and then getting up at this time is hard. But time for porridge then putting bike together then out.

Let me know what you decide AJ


----------



## aJohnson (14 Mar 2010)

I wont be going unfortunately. Attached the bike to the turbo to see how my arm feels but it hurts when I put pressure on it, so I'm assuming it'll hurt alot more on steep hills. Sorry and I hope you all have a great ride.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2010)

trio25 said:


> So tired, getting home at 1am and then getting up at this time is hard. But time for porridge then putting bike together then out.


I went to bed about 01:00 too and made the mistake of starting to think about money-making schemes for CycleChat (for Shaun, that is, not for me!) I ended up lying in bed with all sorts of calculations running through my mind. I'm not sure how much sleep I actually got - it doesn't feel like much! I normally feel okay once I've started riding but I'll be tired tonight.

I'm just having my porridge now. I'm not hungry but it needs to be done or I won't last as far as the cafe.



aJohnson said:


> I wont be going unfortunately. Attached the bike to the turbo to see how my arm feels but it hurts when I put pressure on it, so I'm assuming it'll hurt alot more on steep hills. Sorry and I hope you all have a great ride.


(Takes arm warmers back out of bag...) Sorry to hear that aJ but you've done the right thing. You would be pulling very hard on the bars on the steep stuff. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## trio25 (14 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the text AJ.

Think I am ready to leave! Have gears, food, water. Gone for the layers version of dressing instead of winter jacket hope I am not too optimistic! Just need to find road shoes and I will be off!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2010)

trio25 said:


> Gone for the layers version of dressing instead of winter jacket hope I am not too optimistic! Just need to find road shoes and I will be off!


I'm doing layers too on my top half. 

I'm going to try wearing my thin 3/4 length shorts over a standard pair. If that doesn't feel right then I'll change into the winter tights instead.

I reckon I can get away without my neoprene overshoes as well. I'll wear my lightweight Shimano ones instead. (You watch - I'll have frozen feet all day now!)


----------



## longers (14 Mar 2010)

Good to see you all today, hope you enjoyed the rest of the ride.


----------



## Garz (14 Mar 2010)

How did it go guys?

I managed to get out after a brief hangover around 11am and for once didnt wear: full gloves, leg warmers, winter cap, jacket!

Temperature was about 10 degrees outside, and andy I hit the rake and blitzed it!


----------



## trio25 (14 Mar 2010)

Well after a crazy start I had a great day. Longest ride this year easily and first century in months. Glad I caught up with you all in the end!


----------



## aJohnson (14 Mar 2010)

Garz said:


> How did it go guys?
> 
> I managed to get out after a brief hangover around 11am and for once didnt wear: full gloves, leg warmers, winter cap, jacket!
> 
> Temperature was about 10 degrees outside, and andy I hit the rake and blitzed it!



Nice, I'd probably die if I tried the rake at the moment. I need to get in some serious mileage asap 

Hit Ashworth Valley the other day, those hills really tired me out, the rest was fine though.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2010)

I'm tired - I will post about the ride after a good night's sleep!


----------



## PaulB (15 Mar 2010)

The requisite 6 weeks for bone to heal was up yesterday so I did my first outdoor bike ride since Jan 5th this year yesterday and I felt fine. Me and our Liam did 15 miles and I'll build up that mileage this spring and hopefully be back to normal in June/July.


----------



## Alun (15 Mar 2010)

Another good ride, the weather was dry if a little windy. Thanks for organising it Colin !


----------



## Amanda P (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks Colin - we had a great day out. It was worth coming just to see Longers winching himself up that hill on a fixed. How does he do that without his knees exploding?

I apologise for the behaviour of my front wheel's fretting spokes. If they annoyed anyone, they were driving me mad by the end of the day. I shall show them the spoke key and have words with them.


----------



## Bokonon (15 Mar 2010)

Good ride. I hadn't done any decent hill climbing for ages, it might inspire me to go out and do some more now especially as the weather is now starting to improve.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2010)

PaulB said:


> The requisite 6 weeks for bone to heal was up yesterday so I did my first outdoor bike ride since Jan 5th this year yesterday and I felt fine. Me and our Liam did 15 miles and I'll build up that mileage this spring and hopefully be back to normal in June/July.


That's good news Paul - keep it up and join us on one of these rides again as soon as you feel able to.

********

Well, bromptonfb couldn't make it in the end because of late night taxi duties, and aJohnson couldn't make it because of a bad arm. 

Alun, goodspeed, Uncle Phil + Mrs. Uncle Phil, Calum and Bokonon met me in Hebden Bridge and we were about to set off to meet trio25 in Todmorden when an incoming text message informed us that her rear gear cable had just snapped so she was reluctantly turning round and heading for home. 

That was a bit of a downer, especially since trio had wanted this ride organising as training for a race coming up.

We set off for Todmorden and just as we got into town, a familiar shape emerged from a side street - longers on his trusty fixed-wheel bike. He was in the area anyway and had decided to intercept us. He said that he would ride with us for a while and then go off and do his own thing.

We warmed up on the A646 towards Burnley and then took a sharp left at Portsmouth to begin the stiff climb over to Sourhall. I didn't think longers was going to ride up that, but he did...


Uncle Phil said:


> It was worth coming just to see Longers winching himself up that hill on a fixed. How does he do that without his knees exploding?


Yes, I know! I asked him about his knees and he said that they were fine. My joints would never take the strain, even if my muscles, ligaments and tendons could!



Uncle Phil said:


> I apologise for the behaviour of my front wheel's fretting spokes. If they annoyed anyone, they were driving me mad by the end of the day. I shall show them the spoke key and have words with them.


I'm a bit hard of hearing so I didn't notice, but most of the time I wasn't that close to you anyway. I find noisy bikes a bit annoying when I do notice them though, especially if the noises are coming from my own bike!

_The worst nosiy bike experience ever was when I spent an hour climbing a Spanish mountain with a rider with a squeaky pedal. It was like having a needy donkey trotting beside me - hee-haw-hee-haw-hee-haw, pedal stroke after pedal stroke. Unfortunately our climbing speeds were perfectly matched..._ 

We said good bye to longers when our first loop took us back to Todmorden and then we went up the nasty climb of Cross Stone Road. That felt like really hard work, but fortunately there was respite before our route took us up another tough one to Great Rock near Blackshaw Head where we stopped for the traditional group photo.







(L-R: Bokonon, Uncle Phil and Mrs.Uncle Phil, ColinJ (I clearly _still_ haven't mastered the art of setting the camera timer, running back to the group and posing sensibly!), goodspeed, Calum, Alun)

Every time we went up a steep hill, I got left behind (as is the norm these days), but every time we rode along into a headwind I'd get ahead of the rest. My weight is a disadvantage for climbing but helps me when it is as windy as it was yesterday. I don't get blown about as much as lighter riders.

We were very lucky with the weather. We had sunny spells all day and I actually started to overheat later in the ride. 

I began to realise that the original route was going to be a bit too long and hard so we agreed to shorten it. We also decided to stop at Coldwell Activity Centre cafe because it would take us too long to get to Scar Top and we were getting hungry.

The cafe was pretty busy and we had a long wait to be served but at least I enjoyed my soup, scone and coffee when they eventually arrived.

Trio sent me another text message while we were at the cafe. She'd ridden back to her favourite bike shop (Cooksons) and they had replaced her gear cable. She was now riding our route in reverse and hoped to encounter us somewhere along the way. It was going to be a long hard day in the saddle for her. _I am not worthy!_ 

We set off from Coldwell and after another series of hills met trio by the defunct Herders Arms above Wycoller Country Park. She joined us for the ride back to Hebden Bridge.

There had been rain in the Stanbury area but I only felt a few drops all day. I could see that it was raining on the hills behind Keighley in the distance, but we escaped it. It did produce a spectacular rainbow for us though!





*The sheep at the end of the rainbow*

We said goodbye to goodspeed in Oxenhope and headed up the climb of Cock Hill, the last one of the day. There is a great 7 km descent from the top down to Hebden Bridge which I enjoyed despite the cold headwind. 

Calum and Bokonon left us to ride back to Halifax to catch their train to Leeds. The local trains weren't running because of track repairs.

Trio still had the ride home to do, but she decided to stick to the valley roads rather than taking the scenic route via Blackstone Edge. Perhaps she is mortal after all! 

I clocked what I did at 81.4 km (50.6 miles). Not a huge distance, but the severity of the hills and windy conditions made it feel like hard work at times. I was tired when I got home.

It was nice to meet you and Clare, Uncle Phil, and of course - _The Usual Suspects_!


----------



## trio25 (15 Mar 2010)

Now everyone will blame me for the hills! Well at least you lot had cake!

Tired today but suprisingly legs are not sore! But will be in bed early!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Mar 2010)

are they moultons? wish i had come now, just to beg a go on a moulton!! trio25 110 miles, respect!! colin, you really are jinxed aren't you? only joking.


----------



## trio25 (15 Mar 2010)

Yes moultons I believe, I had never come across them before. They looked great. Normal riding position and they were flying up hills so no disadvantage I noticed!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Mar 2010)

a bloke on moulton held (might still do) the world record for unassisted top speed. they are banned from racing. i was going to get a moulton tsr but the brommie fold was more practical for me. i will be buying one tho, probably next year as i want a drop bar tsr and need to save and persuade the wife n+1 is ok.

edit: double pylon stainless steel moultons are approx £14,000!!!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2010)

Yes, they were Moultons and they certainly went well up the hills. In fact their small wheels seemed to make zig-zagging very easy because Phil and Clare had it down to a fine art. It wasn't so easy doing it on my Basso but the worst gradients had me doing it a few times.

I asked Phil about climbing and he said that the only catch with the Moultons was that standing up to climb wasn't good. I imagine that it's probably because of the suspension.


----------



## Amanda P (16 Mar 2010)

What Colin said. Erm, what Colin said I said. Or something.

Moultons were used quite successfully for racing in the 1960s. Particularly in team track events, where the small wheels meant the riders could draft each other very closely.... and then the UCI decided they weren't bikes.

They accelerate very quickly, too, because there's less flywheel effect with small wheels.

Any disadvantage there might be with small wheels on an unsuspended bike is removed by the suspension. Instead of the whole bike and rider moving up and down over a bump in the road, the suspended parts jiggle up and down with the rest of the bike and rider moves smoothly and horizontally. As long as those little tyres are kept pumped rock hard, it's just as quick as a 700-wheeled bike, but a lot more comfortable.

They do repay a smooth pedalling action (my months commuting on a fixie help a bit, I think). In the last resort you can honk up a hill, but the front suspension bobs big time, so you'd rather sit and pedal all the way round.

Ours are both 1980s-era AM7s, updated with modern-ish components. They cost a fair bit less than a TSR, and a whole lot less than a New Series or Double Pylon!

If you want to try one, come on over to York-ish. You'll be welcome. Or phone Shaun Moulton at Bradford on Avon and book a test ride. You'll be able to ride all the current Moultons around the test track there, and/or take one out for a day's ride.


----------



## PaulB (16 Mar 2010)

D'you know, it's so annoying reading this thread and seeing the pictures. So annoying because I wasn't able to do it and it looks great!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> They do repay a smooth pedalling action (my months commuting on a fixie help a bit, I think). In the last resort you can honk up a hill, but the front suspension bobs big time, so you'd rather sit and pedal all the way round.


On the climbs (when I was close enough behind you) it struck me what a good smooth pedal stroke you have. I tend to slip into a 'pedalling squares' style when the going gets tough but it always feels better to 'pedal in circles' when I remember to do it.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2010)

PaulB said:


> D'you know, it's so annoying reading this thread and seeing the pictures. So annoying because I wasn't able to do it and it looks great!


Paul - I told Alun that I'd organise another weekend ride before Spring Into The Dales (18th April) so see how your recovery progresses and come along if you feel ready for it. 

I'll devise a route with a 30 (-ish) mile loop followed by a 20 (-ish) miler so you could just do the first loop if you felt like it. We could go to the Italian cafe next to the car park in Hebden Bridge after the first loop. They have a couple of tables out the back with views over the river.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> On the climbs (when I was close enough behind you) it struck me what a good smooth pedal stroke you have.* I tend to slip into a 'pedalling squares' style when the going gets tough* but it always feels better to 'pedal in circles' when I remember to do it.




when the going gets tough my pedaling style looks suspiciously like walking.


----------



## Amanda P (16 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> it struck me what a good smooth pedal stroke you have.



I think that's the nicest thing anyone's said to me in quite a while!


----------



## Alun (16 Mar 2010)

What was the total climbing for that ride Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2010)

Alun said:


> What was the total climbing for that ride Colin?


Memory Map made it 2,000 metres but usually exaggerates. I can see 1,600 metres on the profile just on the main climbs so if we split the difference we won't be far out. Therefore 1,800 m or 6,000 ft. I thought it felt a bit lumpy!


----------



## longers (16 Mar 2010)

Glad I left when I did then, was Will first up everything?

I did think the Moultons had fantastic paint-jobs


----------



## PaulB (16 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Paul - I told Alun that I'd organise another weekend ride before Spring Into The Dales (18th April) so see how your recovery progresses and come along if you feel ready for it.
> 
> I'll devise a route with a 30 (-ish) mile loop followed by a 20 (-ish) miler so you could just do the first loop if you felt like it. We could go to the Italian cafe next to the car park in Hebden Bridge after the first loop. They have a couple of tables out the back with views over the river.



I'd love to do that. I'm signed off work until at least I have my driving licence re-introduced so I do have a lot of spare time and got another ride in today so I am heading in the right direction and did 18 miles but with only 546 feet of climb so I will really look forward to being on your pre-SITD ride (I'd love to do that one as well - it was superb last year!)


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> Glad I left when I did then, was Will first up everything?


That's one of those great mysteries of life! I often wonder what you guys get up to while I'm still climbing up a hill that you got to the summit of 5 minutes ago. Probably having meaningful discussions about politics, or last night's episode of _Corrie_... The short answer is that all I know about Will's climbing is that he often starts off behind me, and when he gets bored of that he goes past me at warp speed, disappears from sight and then I bump into him later on at the top of the hill! 



longers said:


> I did think the Moultons had fantastic paint-jobs


I liked them too!



PaulB said:


> I'd love to do that. I'm signed off work until at least I have my driving licence re-introduced so I do have a lot of spare time and got another ride in today so I am heading in the right direction and did 18 miles but with only 546 feet of climb so I will really look forward to being on your pre-SITD ride (I'd love to do that one as well - it was superb last year!)


Great stuff - I'll organise something for the 1st or 2nd weekend in April to give you time to get some more miles in.


----------



## Calum (17 Mar 2010)

Yeah Will was first up all the hills. I tried to keep up with him a few times but failed miserably! 

I'm up for the Dales ride on the 18th of April. That's the week after I come back up from Bristol after the Easter break. See everyone again soon hopefully, Sunday was awesome, my legs have only just stopped aching though!!


----------



## Amanda P (17 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> Glad I left when I did then, was Will first up everything?



He had a faintly annoying habit of lurking at the back, then wafting past everyone in a high-ish gear with no visible effort.



> I did think the Moultons had fantastic paint-jobs



Argos Cycles' best work. Sparkly paint does look good on all those thin tubes.

Paul Villiers (Moulton dealer) says he looks at his during the cafe stop on a ride and can't decide whether it's better to look at or to ride.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2010)

I was thinking about what Will does last night and I wondered if anybody would be interested in a little CycleChat handicap hilly time trial on the Cragg Vale climb to Blackstone Edge?

(Before anybody points it out - yes, I know that there is an official time trial up that climb every October! I plan to have a go at it when I'm fit enough to do the climb in about 20 minutes.)

This is my idea... We do a warm-up ride which brings us round to Mytholmroyd then set off up through Cragg Vale and time ourselves up the climb. Each of us should make a reasonable effort (say 80% of maximum) so we can work out the handicaps for the race - no cheating and holding back to give yourself a lower handicap!

The race would take place later on the same ride when we would come back round to tackle the climb a second time. We would assemble at the foot of the climb and set off in reverse order of ability with suitable gaps between riders. The faster riders have to try and catch the slower riders, the slower riders have to try and stay away. If we get the handicaps right then everybody would arrive at the top together feeling pretty short of breath!

In a way, it's like what we normally do on my CC rides but the fast riders will wait at the bottom of the climb rather than at the top! 

The Cragg Vale climb isn't steep (apart from one little section in the middle where it ramps up for a few hundred metres) so you don't have to be a climbing god to get up it and it's fine for fixed-wheel riders. It's the longest continuous uphill road in England though so it is a good challenge. There are often cross-headwinds at the top to make the going tough. On a still day, I reckon our times would range from just under 20 minutes to perhaps just over 30. Headwinds can easily add 5+ minutes to those times.

If you think it's a stupid idea, I'll quietly drop it!  If you think it's interesting, I'll copy this post into a new thread.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Mar 2010)

Oh bloody hell. Hill climb racing!!!

Where's the 'i'm gonna vomit' smiley?


----------



## Bokonon (17 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Oh bloody hell. Hill climb racing!!!



I agree, it is a _*fantastic*_ idea .


----------



## longers (17 Mar 2010)

I'll have a go. It doesn't mean I think it's a good idea though.


----------



## Svendo (17 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> I'll have a go. It doesn't mean I think it's a good idea though.



What he said for me too


----------



## Alun (17 Mar 2010)

I'll hold your coat !


----------

